# DD Externe qui s'éjecte tout seul



## djalouk (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise un DD externe Seagate 1To dans un boitier Alu Ice. Le disque possède un partition de 350go pour TimeMachine et le reste pour du stockage. Le tout est formaté en Mac Os journalisé et tableau de partition GUID.

En FW800 : j'ai des soucis de blocages, au bout d'un certain temps, par exemple, la sauvegarde TimeMachine ne fonctionne plus et plus possible de lancer une vidéo depuis le disque.

En USB2 : le disque s'éjecte tout seul au bout d'un certain temps (j'ai l'avertissement habituel "retrait de périphérique....")

Je pense que les 2 problèmes sont liés, mon disque marche très bien (stockage + sauvegardes TM) mais impossible de l'utiliser en continu (en gros pas plus de 30min d'affilée...)

La vérification et réparation disque ne me signalent aucune erreur.

Des idées ? Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------

Après quelques tests, il semble que le disque ne s'éjecte pas tout seul s'il est utilisé (j'ai lancé une vidéo).


----------



## aunisien (29 Juillet 2010)

Je remonte un vieux sujet mais j'ai exactement le même souci avec un disque dur externe W.D Book 500Go et je ne sais plus quoi faire pour essayer de récupérer les données qu'il y a dessus.


----------



## djalouk (30 Juillet 2010)

En plus des blocages, les sauvegardes TM ne fonctionnaient plus, mon disque dur est donc parti au SAV (il avait 1 mois) et a été échangé.

Depuis, j'ai toujours ce problème de blocage si le disque n'est pas sollicité pendant un certain temps  :

- soit j'ai le message d'erreur "Retrait de périphérique..." qui apparait
- soit il ne se passe rien de particulier mais au moment d'éjecter le disque, message d'information "Impossible le disque est utilisé..."

Dans les 2 cas j'éteins le disque et je n'ai pas de soucis particuliers depuis plusieurs mois, je l'ai finalement laissé en USB 2 (moins de blocages ou disons plutôt après plus longtemps sans activité), les sauvegardes TM fonctionnent très bien.

Tout ça pour dire qu'on est pas beaucoup plus avancés, mais si ce problème intervient sur 2 disques différents, le problème semble venir du mac alors, quel est ton modèle ? version de l'OS ?

EDIT : après une petite recherche car c'est quand un problème génant que j'avais mis de côté, j'ai trouvé cette discussion : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2151621&start=0&tstart=0.
Pour certaines personnes, le problème survient après la mise à jour vers Snow Leopard, avec une piste intéressante que je testerai ce soir et qui semble correspondre à notre problème :

"_It looks like this is an issue created by the energy saver preferences  setting 'Put the hard disks to sleep whenever possible'. See this  thread:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=10175769#10175769

I changed this setting to 'on' and have not had any spontaneous unmounting issues since (two plus hours)

During this time I've completed a time machine backup and super duper  clone from one USB drive to another - this always caused the issue  previously.         _    "


----------



## aunisien (30 Juillet 2010)

En fait j'ai exactement les mêmes symptômes car les soucis ont commencé par des erreurs de sauvegarde TM qui sont devenus de plus en plus répétitives mais j'ai 2 autres partitions sur le disque que j'utilisais pour du stockages de fichiers classiques sur lesquelles il n'y avait pas d'erreurs mais maintenant j'ai accès aux partitions pendant 2 minutes, j'essaie de lancer une sauvegarde pour récupérer mes données de ces partitions et les disques sont éjectés tous seuls ...
Jusqu'à présent le disque était branché en firewire, j'ai fait une tentative en usb mais là je ne le vois même pas monter. 

Cela vient bien du disque dur car je l'ai branché sur mon macbook et c'est pareil, je suis sous Snow Leopard avec toutes les mises à jours.


----------



## djalouk (30 Juillet 2010)

Oui j'ai bien eu ces soucis (pb de TM de + en + fréquents etc...) avant de ramener le disque au SAV...
Le problème peut venir aussi de Snow Leopard... sachant que perso, je ne l'ai pas installé...

As-tu essayé de paramétrer les préférences d'économie d'énergie ?


----------



## aunisien (30 Juillet 2010)

Non je n'ai pas touché à ces paramètres.

En lisant un peu les liens que tu as postés, ce problème semble bien récurrent !


----------



## djalouk (4 Août 2010)

Je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de testé la piste évoquée, je le ferai avec USB et FW800 pour voir.

Du nouveau sinon ?


----------



## aunisien (4 Août 2010)

Non je n'ai pas vu de paramètres concernant la mise en veille du disque dur donc rien de nouveau de mon coté, mes données sont toujours inaccessibles sur mon disque ...


----------



## djalouk (24 Août 2010)

A priori il faut cocher l'option :

Préférences Système > Economiseur d'énergie > *Suspendre dès que possible lactivité du ou des disque durs.*

Chez moi ça n'a pas résolu le problème. Affaire toujours à suivre...


----------



## djalouk (1 Février 2011)

Toujours le problème quelques mois plus tard...

Pas d'idées ?
Des drivers à mettre à jour ? 
Faire une mise à jour vers Snow Leopard ? Si oui, qu'apporte cette mise à jour ?

Merci.


----------



## djalouk (3 Mai 2011)

Problème toujours d'actualité, 2 ans plus tard 

Je n'ai jamais trouvé la solution, s'il n'est pas utilisé pendant quelques minutes, qu'il soit en USB ou FW800, le disque dur se bloque.

Récemment, j'ai du reformater et re-partitionner le disque et la premiere grosse sauvegarde TM (180Go) s'est interrompue, j'ai du la relancer etc.

Bref, je ne sais pas si c'est le disque seagate ou le boitier qui pose problème, mais ça n'aura jamais très bien fonctionné...

Je vais tenter la mise à jour vers Snow Léopard. En attendant, si il y a des idées, je suis toujours preneur.


----------



## aunisien (3 Mai 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai changé de disque de sauvegarde (un disque hitachi mis dans un boitier ) et je ne rencontre plus le soucis, cela se produisait uniquement avec le book Western Digital, il faudrait que je re-fasse des tests.

Je précise que je suis sous Snow leopard donc je pense que la mise à jour ne réglera pas forcément ton soucis.


----------



## djalouk (3 Mai 2011)

Moi je suis un fidèle de Seagate, mais vu le prix du disque 1To, éventuellement, je changerai le disque...
*
*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------




aunisien a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai changé de disque de sauvegarde (un disque hitachi mis dans un boitier ) et je ne rencontre plus le soucis, cela se produisait uniquement avec le book Western Digital, il faudrait que je re-fasse des tests.
> 
> Je précise que je suis sous Snow leopard donc je pense que la mise à jour ne réglera pas forcément ton soucis.



Plus d'errerur ?

C'est à dire, plus de blocage au bout de quelques minutes d'utilisation ? Plus de soucis en FW800 ? en USB ?


----------



## aunisien (3 Mai 2011)

Oui plus de problème donc plus de blocage, il est branché en USB mais le WD avait le problème en USB et en FW


----------



## djalouk (3 Mai 2011)

Tu n'as pas testé en FW800 ?


----------



## aunisien (3 Mai 2011)

Je n'ai que du FW400


----------



## nickos_fr (4 Mai 2011)

avez vous tout simplement pensé à mettre le firmware de vos disque dur à jour ?
perso j'utilise un western digital en firewire 800 depuis 2009 avec time machine  et aucun soucis
avant 2009 j'avais un wd usb 2 pas de soucis non plus


----------



## Maurice21 (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même problème avec un SilverDrive Plus de 1To de chez MacWay. Il quittait sans crier gare et en envoyant le message traditionnel de retrait intempestif. Le disque n'était plus visible et je perdais le travail en cours. Sous garantie, je l'ai renvoyé et il m'a été retourné réparé avec la mention "bridge changé". Après quelques jours, le problème revient, mais cette fois-ci, j'ai le message d'éjection, et les deux partitions du disque restent visibles sur le bureau et fonctionnent. Je vais encore attendre quelques essais et renvoyer le disque au SAV (il est encore sous garantie). Je pense qu'il y a, avec ce DD, un logiciel interne qui n'est pas au point. En tout cas, ces pannes sont très pénalisantes et on ne peut pas se fier à un tel matériel. Quelqu'un peut-il donner une liste de DD vraiment fiables ? Merci.


----------



## nickos_fr (10 Mai 2011)

tiens bizarre moi perso pas de soucis avec mes wd acheté à la fnac mais ma mére à le même pb que vous avec un disque aussi acheté chez macway le pb viens peut etre de l'assembleur car ce que je lis ici et les personne de mon entourage qui on acheté leur disque de 1to chez macway semble se plaindre du même pb.
sinon c'est peut être un pb d'alimentation faiblarde trop sensible au petite saute du réseau avez vous pensez à vous mettre sur une multiprise qui protège contre les surtensions ou mieux un onduleurs ?


----------



## djalouk (13 Mai 2011)

Après avoir formaté le disque (2 partitions en HFS+), refait des tests en usb et FW800, toujours même problème, ça fonctionne mais éjection au bout d'un certain temps de non utilisation...

Donc problème clos, ça reste largement utilisable pour de la sauvegarde de temps à autre (je n'ai pas réellement besoin de laisser le disque allumé), ça passera éventuellement par l'achat d'un nouveau plus tard.


----------



## stockfr (14 Mai 2011)

Vous devriez lire le topique épinglé en tête du forum : sur l'histoire les disques auto alimentés. 
Il n'apporte pas de réponse à votre problème mais permet de comprendre indirectement,
l'origine du problème.
A noter que sur d'autres systèmes que tout le monde connait , ça fait 10 ans qu'on ne rencontre plus ce genre de panne.


----------



## nickos_fr (15 Mai 2011)

stockfr a dit:


> Vous devriez lire le topique épinglé en tête du forum : sur l'histoire les disques auto alimentés.
> Il n'apporte pas de réponse à votre problème mais permet de comprendre indirectement,
> l'origine du problème.
> A noter que sur d'autres systèmes que tout le monde connait , ça fait 10 ans qu'on ne rencontre plus ce genre de panne.



oui enfin là  c'est pas un pb de port usb ou fw insuffisamment alimenté puisque l'alim vient de la prise secteur sinon perso j'était mac de 1995 à 2003 pour revenir à mac en 2009 j'ai jamais eu ce soucis par contre je l'ai eu de 2006 à 2008 avec mon pc samsung


----------



## stockfr (17 Mai 2011)

Certes, je ne dis pas le contraire, ce pourquoi j'ai précisé "permet de comprendre indirectement, l'origine du problème" . Par contre tous OS et machine confondus (sauf Apple) ça fait plus de 10 ans que je n'avais vu un tel problème .

J'attirais juste l'attention sur le fait que dans le domaine des branchements PnP les fabriquants arrangent souvent les choses à leur sauce. Et qu'Apple en restant sourd à tout arrangement ne facilite pas la vie de ses utilisateurs . Dès lors chercher l'origine d'une panne c'est comme chercher l'origine d'un problème avec l'administration. 

J'ai moi même eu le pb sur imac IC2D aussi bien sur de l'usb que sur de la SDcard , périph qui s'éjecte tout seul surtout la SD car elle était branchée  24/24.
Ainsi que des gros ralentissement lors de transferts de fichier et même des refus d'écriture car disque saturé alors que pas du tout et dans la foulé le mac me disait que le disque n'avait pas été éjecté correctement alors qu'on ne lui avait rien demandé.

La seule chose que je peux dire avec certitude c'est que de 10.6.4 à 10.6.7 il m'est clairement apparu une amélioration de la stabilité et fiabilité du système.

Enfin j'arrête là , sinon ça va devenir polémique.


----------



## Cyber666 (14 Juin 2011)

Juste pour ajouter mon témoignage, j'ai également un disque dur externe 1Go Alu Ice de chez Mac Way.

Retrait de périphérique à tout va, utilisation de Tima Machine plus que instable, là je viens de le reformater en 3 partitions il y a qques semaines et une des partitions refusent de monter sans raison... et plus fort, une des partitions se retrouvent en lecture seule et refuse d'être réparée par l'utilitaire disque ou par Disk Warrior...

:mouais:

Ca me fatigue

NB : j'ai toujours réussi à récupérer les données grâce à Data Rescue...

EDIT voici le détail de mon modèloe (prise dans les infos de "A propos de ce mac)


 Capacité :	1 To (1*000*204*886*016 octets)
  Support amovible :	Oui
  Disque amovible :	Oui
  Nom BSD :	disk1
  Identifiant du produit :	0x0207
  Identifiant du fournisseur :	0x0dc4  (Macpower & Tytech Technology Co., LTD.)
  Version :	 0.00
  Numéro de série :	6B2043
  Vitesse :	Jusqu&#8217;à 480 Mb/s
*  Fabricant :	Macpower&Tytech*
  Identifiant de l&#8217;emplacement :	0xfd300000
  Courant disponible (mA) :	500
  Courant requis (mA) :	0
  Type de carte de partition :	APM (Carte de partition Apple)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Non géré


et la référence exacte du boitier chez MacWay

Désignation           : AluICE 1 To Extreme Quattro eSATA, FireWire 400 / 800 et USB 2.0


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juin 2011)

Bridge de merde ?


----------



## Cyber666 (14 Juin 2011)

aucune idée, je n'ai pas les connaissances pour savoir ça. (mon disque a 3 ans)

Par contre, des nouvelles, le disque ne monte plus du tout et devient invisible de l'utilitaire disque ou de disque warrior...

Je le sens mal...

EDIT 1 : je viens de débrancher mon disque dur des ports USB et de le mettre en FW400. Il remonte mais bug toujours mais au moins je peux faire des sauvegardes sur mon HD interne....

va comprendre !

EDIT 2 : bon et bien après 30mn de bidouille et après être repassé en FW400, j'ai finalement pu refaire des REBUILD depuis Disk Warrior sur chaque partition et c'est reparti comme en 40 ! Jusqu'au prochain plantage.

Donc voilà une piste, quand votre disque refuse de monter et affiche des erreurs à tout va, passer de USB à FW400 ou inversement ! (c'est la deuxième fois que ça m'arrive et à chaque fois la solution a été la même en fait...)


----------



## Cyber666 (23 Juin 2011)

Le disque a tenu 1 semaine et s'est recraché une nouvelle fois (éjection intempestive)...

Précision : le bug s'est produit pendant une phase automatique de sauvegarde de time machine....

Je mets un gros doute sur time machine car mon disque a commencé à planter depuis que je l'utilise (depuis que je suis passé à snowleopard en début d'année, le disque je l'ai depuis 3 ans)


----------



## Cyber666 (27 Juin 2011)

Donc je suis repassé en USB 2. Il a refonctionné et jai désactivé Time Machine. Pour l'instant ça fonctionne parfaitement.

Time machine aurait t'il un rapport dans mes soucis et ceux de certains autres ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juin 2011)

amha Time Machine n'est qu'une appli qui écrit des données sur un disque

si le disque est physiquement HS, n'importe quelle opération d'écriture/lecture aurait fait pareil


----------



## Cyber666 (28 Juin 2011)

Peut être lié au fait de l'écriture de gros fichiers alors ou d'accès répétés par Time Machine alors ?

en tout cas, en utilisation classique (Copie de fichier manuelle, lecture de fichier audio, vidéos donc des gros fichiers etc...) aucune défaillance du disque ou du boîtier jusque là alors qu'avec Time Machine au bout d'une semaine ça déraille...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2011)

Je viens de jeter un &#339;il à ce topic, et je dirais que le problème n'est ni le disque, ni le Mac, à priori, mais le bridge.

Pour tous ceux qui ont ce problème, sortez le disque du boîtier et connectez le au Mac au moyen d'un bidule de ce genre, et voyez ce que ça donne !


----------



## Cyber666 (16 Août 2011)

bon diagnostique de pascal77 dont je prends connaissance aujourd'hui

En fait j'ai réussi à me dégotter un autre boitier il y a 2 semaines. J'ai donc tester mon disque dur dedans et aucun souci avec les grosses sauvegarde Time Machine ou les copies de fichier importantes.

Rassuré, je me suis dit, c'ets mon boîtier. Alors j'ai refait le test de brancher mon HD sur mon boîtier d'origine et là plus de plantage :mouais:

J'en suis donc arrivé à la conclusion que la fiche du bridge était mal branché sur le disque !?

Depuis cette manip je n'ai plus aucun souci...


----------



## Nounours_2099 (18 Septembre 2011)

Bon.

Petit déterrage, pour vous dire que le problème est simple : les bridges des disques MacWay sont daubés !!!! Le mien à fait 48h, retour MW, pas d'erreur constatée de leur part, retour chez moi... Un peu colère, je reteste le boiteri : immédiatement problème !!!! Il est reparti aussi sec chez macway, et ils m'ont changé le bridge. 48h après, rebelotte.

Moralité, depuis, j'ai un beau presse papier en alu qui m'a couté 50 !!!!

J'ai constaté que, boitier ouvert, je n'avais pas de problème. Boitier fermé, c'est la cata !!!! problème de diaphonie probable, bref, je suis pas content de macway, ni de de son SAV.

J'ai décidé de ne plus jamais rien commander chez eux.


----------



## franky rabbit (11 Mai 2012)

En remplacement de 2 anciens mais néanoins excellents Lacie Porsche 500 Go je me suis orienté vers 3 boitiers AluIce Quattro doté d'un Seagate 7200.12 1 To. Les problèmes ont commencés à survenir avec le disque dédié TM quand il a commencé à être bien plein. Pour les deux autres, sauvegardes de photos et vidéo HD ont achevé de les rendre instables. Grosso merdo je rencontre les mêmes problèmes que la plupart des acheteurs de ce produit (de merde ??). Attention je parle bien du boitier et plus précisément de son interface ou bridge ! En effet, bidouilleur dans l'âme, et voulant en avoir le coeur net, je me suis équipé d'un dock USB2 pour constater que tout rentrait dans l'ordre comme par enchantement. J'ai aussi constaté que l'interface de l'aluIce était davantage instable en FW800 qu'en USB2. Du coup j'ai abandonné la possibilité de sauvegarder avec TM avec ce boitier que ce soit en FW800 ou USB2, le disque demeurant planté dans le dock. Et là ça fonctionne gentiment à la vitesse de l'USB2 certes, mais oui (!) là je chipote...
Mes boitiers étant tous hors garantie j'ai testé l'achat d'un nouveau bridge mais peine perdu cela recommence à déconner et autant qu'avant ! Donc à mon avis Storeva c'est beau mais pas fiable ! Je ne sais pas si l'interface à une incidence sur le taux de remplissage du disque ?? A mon avis il y a quelque chose... Pour le reste, si le disque est de qualité et selon comment il se déboote il y a de bonnes chances que les données déjà enregistrées dessus soient lisibles normalement lors d'un prochain montage. 
Intéressant tout de même le paramétrage "économie d'énergie" (lu plus haut) que je n'ai pas encore testé...


----------



## franky rabbit (12 Mai 2012)

Après avoir fouillé sur de nombreux forums voici de quoi régler le problèmes pour quelques uns. En effet il est possible d'actualiser le firmware du controleur Oxford 934 qui gère entre autre le FW800 en branchant le boitier en USB. Remerciement au passage au client qui a partagé cette info sur la fiche Macway de l'AluIce Quattro à défaut d'y avoir déposé le lien.

http://www.inxtron.com/firmware/oxuf934-1-bay-firmware

Cela fait maintenant quelques heures que mes AluIce ronronnent sans aucun coup de calgon. La fin des misères en vue avec ces boîtiers...


----------



## Coyote 21 (21 Mai 2012)

djalouk a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'utilise un DD externe Seagate 1To dans un boitier Alu Ice. Le disque possède un partition de 350go pour TimeMachine et le reste pour du stockage. Le tout est formaté en Mac Os journalisé et tableau de partition GUID.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu _*exactement *_le même problème, mais avec un SilverDrive Plus de 1To de chez MacWay, comme Maurice21.
Inutilisable.
Puis j'ai percuté que j'avais déménagé juste avant que les problèmes commencent. J'ai donc démonté le boitier, vu que le connecteur d'alimentation (la petite fiche avec les petits fils) était mal enclenchée, je l'ai ré-enfoncée bien à fond et remonté le boitier.
Ca fait maintenant 1 an que mon DD marche impec'
Je ne dis pas que c'est la même panne, mais tu n'as que quelques vis à retirer pour vérifier...



Cyber666 a dit:


> bon diagnostique de pascal77 dont je prends connaissance aujourd'hui
> 
> En fait j'ai réussi à me dégotter un autre boitier il y a 2 semaines.  J'ai donc tester mon disque dur dedans et aucun souci avec les grosses  sauvegarde Time Machine ou les copies de fichier importantes.
> 
> ...



... ça devait être un truc du même genre


----------



## franky rabbit (21 Mai 2012)

Coyote 21 a dit:


> J'ai eu _*exactement *_le même problème, mais avec un SilverDrive Plus de 1To de chez MacWay, comme Maurice21.
> Inutilisable.
> Puis j'ai percuté que j'avais déménagé juste avant que les problèmes commencent. J'ai donc démonté le boitier, vu que le connecteur d'alimentation (la petite fiche avec les petits fils) était mal enclenchée, je l'ai ré-enfoncée bien à fond et remonté le boitier.
> Ca fait maintenant 1 an que mon DD marche impec'
> ...



Si ce n'était qu'un problème de fiches mal enfoncées ça se saurait je pense ! Depuis le temps que cela alimente les forums à l'initiatives de très nombreux clients Macway, perplexes s'il en est...  Je pense qu'il y a un réel problème pour ne pas dire que le problème est ailleur. J'ai lu quelque par que la compatibilité de la puce oxford c'est-à-dire la puce principale du bridge, avec le controleur FW800 des mac ne ferait pas l'objet d'accords entre les fabricants concernés. Pire les normes sont appliqués selon leur bon vouloir. Chacun cherchant à préserver ses intérêts, ce qui en soit n'est pas anormal. Du coup le problème se manifeste par des déconnections intempestives, plantant une sauvegarde TM par exemple ou un travail en cours. Souvent il est question de conflits de gestion de la mise en veille initiée par le système et le bridge du disque externe. Si ce petit monde n'est pas d'accord il y a instabilité. J'ai noté que pour tous les boitiers de marque Storeva comportant la puce oxford 934 sont concernés. Pour autant, il existe une MAJ du firmware du bridge (voir mon post précédent sur ce topic) qui permet d'actualiser le pilote intégré à la mémoire flash du bridge, la carte à l'intérieure du boitier externe sur laquelle est branché le disque dur. Mais si vos vérifications de connections suffisent tant mieux ! Moi cela me laisse perplexe tant j'ai démonté-remonté-changé de bridge etc... :mouais: Le plantage n'est pas imputable aux disques durs d'après mes tests. Cependant j'ai constaté que ces plantages de bridges se produisent quand le taux de remplissage des disques atteint un niveau critique. 

Aussi sans être un pro, je me permet de penser que le disque dur pourrait probablement mieux communiquer avec son interface : le bridge. D'où la possibilité d'actualiser à son tour le firmware des disques durs montés en interne ou en externe. Il existe une procédure pour mac sur le site Seagate comme je possède 4 disques de cette marque modèle 7200.12 de 1 To et 500 Go. Cela peut probablement résoudre quelques problèmes encore... Bon avec ça il faudra probablement bientôt actualiser le firmware de la cafetière ou du grille pain... :love:Sait-on jamais ! Le café ne sera peut-être plus du jus de chaussette et le pain plus carbonisé !!!


----------



## Coyote 21 (21 Mai 2012)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Si ce n'était qu'un problème de fiches mal enfoncées ça se saurait je pense !



Bien sûr, et je n'ai pas dit le contraire ! Je dis juste que dans mon cas (et dans celui de Cyber666 apparemment), il semble qu'il ne s'agissait que d'une fiche mal enfoncée.
Comment est-ce que ça pouvait occasionner une panne aussi régulière, j'en sais foutrement rien...
Mais comme les symptômes étaient en tous points identiques à ceux décrits par Djalouk, je me suis dit qu'il ne risquait pas grand-chose à jeter un coup d'oeil dans son boitier... 10 minutes à tout casser, quelques vis à enlever et à remettre.
Si jamais Djalouk avait la chance d'être le 3ème à pouvoir solutionner son problème aussi facilement que nous, il sera bien content. Sinon... ben c'est que ce n'était pas qu'un problème de fiches mal enfoncées


----------



## franky rabbit (21 Mai 2012)

Coyote 21 a dit:


> Comment est-ce que ça pouvait occasionner une panne aussi régulière, j'en sais foutrement rien...



J'ai tout lu ou entendu ou presque sur ces boitiers. Interférences, arcs électriques, bridge qui chauffe trop et devient instable etc... 

De mon côté j'ai actualisé le firmware des bridges. Mais je n'ai pas encore le recul pour affirmer qu'il n'y a plus de plantage. Il me manque plus que quelques instants pour faire de même avec les disques durs qui eux-aussi peuvent être concernés par une MAJ de leur firmware. Je raconterai quand ce sera fait... Apparemment on ne peut pas procéder autrement qu'en générant un CD bootable avec un iMac intel à moins d'avoir un PC sous Windows à disposition.


----------



## franky rabbit (20 Juin 2012)

Me voici de retour pour un résultat concluant sur l'intervention d'un de mes trois boitiers AluIce Extreme Quattro. Après avoir actualisé le firmware du bridge j'ai tout de même démonté le boitier pour inspecter les connections comme sugéré plus haut par Coyote 21. Dans mon cas, RAS... Et là, je me suis demandé pourquoi Storeva n'avais pas mis davantage de pastilles isolantes afin de protéger le boitier de son rack. En effet il y en a en haut derrière le rack et sur le blindage, mais pas en bas ! Et ce sur tous les boitiers !
Après avoir collé de nouvelles pastilles il n'y a plus aucun problème de démontage intempestif. Plus du tout...


----------



## djalouk (20 Juin 2012)

Coyote 21 a dit:


> Bien sûr, et je n'ai pas dit le contraire ! Je dis juste que dans mon cas (et dans celui de Cyber666 apparemment), il semble qu'il ne s'agissait que d'une fiche mal enfoncée.
> Comment est-ce que ça pouvait occasionner une panne aussi régulière, j'en sais foutrement rien...
> Mais comme les symptômes étaient en tous points identiques à ceux décrits par Djalouk, je me suis dit qu'il ne risquait pas grand-chose à jeter un coup d'oeil dans son boitier... 10 minutes à tout casser, quelques vis à enlever et à remettre.
> Si jamais Djalouk avait la chance d'être le 3ème à pouvoir solutionner son problème aussi facilement que nous, il sera bien content. Sinon... ben c'est que ce n'était pas qu'un problème de fiches mal enfoncées



Merci pour ces infos, je prendrai le temps de vérifier le hardware et vous ferai un retour.

3 ans après l'ouverture du topic, ce serait bien que je solutionne ce problème 

Je n'utilise que très ponctuellement ce disque, je ne l'allume que de temps en temps pour une sauvegarde TimeMachine, voilà pourquoi ça fait 3 ans que ça traîne 

Merci pour le tuyau.


----------



## djalouk (30 Octobre 2012)

Problème résolu 

Mise à jour Mountain Lion
Ouverture du boitier, "remise" en place de la connectique
Tests en FW800, le boitier ne s'éjecte plus.


----------



## franky rabbit (31 Octobre 2012)

djalouk a dit:


> Problème résolu
> 
> Mise à jour Mountain Lion
> Ouverture du boitier, "remise" en place de la connectique
> Tests en FW800, le boitier ne s'éjecte plus.



Tant mieux, mais suis d'avis qu'il faut isoler en plus. L'isolation d'origine est nettement insuffisante.


----------



## mOOnSlide (8 Novembre 2012)

Vous savez quoi ? 

*JE VOUS AIME !!!!* :love:

ça fait des semaines que je galère avec le même problème :
Disque dur AluICE 1,5 To  Quattro eSATA, FireWire 400 / 800 et USB 2.0 de chez MacWay, tout fonctionnait bien au début et depuis quelque (pas mal de) temps dès que j'allumais mon disque dur externe (branché en USB ou en Firewire 800) au bout de quelques minutes le système plantait... le finder ne répondait pas, impossible de fermer la session ni même de redémarrer, même avec les raccourcis claviers... donc pas le choix, une longue pression sur le bouton power de mon Imac..... pas bon ça 

J'ai à plusieurs reprises formatté le disque, vérifier etc... sans plus de résultat. Et puis je suis enfin tombé sur ce post, et là j'ai fait une mise à jour du firmware :
http://www.inxtron.com/firmware/oxuf934-1-bay-firmware
et j'ai renforcé l'isolation du disque (qui au passage fait beaucoup moins de bruit maintenant).
Et là depuis hier mon disque dur est branché et allumé et AUCUN plantage !!!! 

Time machine ne me fait plus d'erreur, mon autre partition reste accessible, le finder ne se plante plus, mon système ne se fige plus !!! *DU BONHEUR* !!!

J'espère que cela va continuer, mais cela semble en sur la bonne voix, car généralement au bout de 10 minutes tout plantait !

Donc encore  un GRAND MERCI à vous !


----------



## franky rabbit (10 Novembre 2012)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> Vous savez quoi ?
> 
> *JE VOUS AIME !!!!* :love:
> 
> ...



C'est à cela que sert une "communauté" !  Moi aussi j'apprécie le partage de solutions.
En même temps il n'est pas évident que chacun d'entre nous constatent les mêmes problèmes pour un matériel définit. Certains sont experts et d'autres pas du tout et il n'est pas toujours évident de s'entendre sur les symptômes. Personnellement je touche un peu à tout et rien à la fois, et j'ai été étonné de l'isolation simplette d'origine sur ce type de boitier pourtant proprement conçu. Et en lisant quelque part qu'il y avait un problème d'arc électrique dans ce boitier j'ai pensé "isoler" tout bêtement. Comme quoi quelques pastilles isolantes changent tout. Je ne regrette plus mes trois boitiers mais j'en ai été quitte pour un achat inutile d'un bridge de rechange auprès de Macway pas au fait sur ce coup là :mouais:. Bah oui comme les disques fonctionnaient parfaitement monté sur un dock... le problème venait forcément du bridge !  (Et non, pas les transfo car permutés durant mes tests !) Maintenant j'en ai toujours un en rab (de bridge) dés fois que l'un ou l'autre tombe bien en panne cette fois...
Ca oui, quelle aventure !


----------



## Philipposki (25 Mai 2016)

MOI AUSSI JE VOUS AIME !!!

 Grâce à vous je n'ai passé quelques heureus pour trouver la solution au problème...la MAJ du firmware que mon ALUICE QUATTRO a suffit.
Je penserai à l'isolation si cela survient de nouveau, mais à priori plus de soucis !
Merci encore à toute la communauté !


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2016)

Juste pour apporter de l'eau au moulin.

J'ai un disque dur externe auto alimenté Wester Digital qui, sur mon iMac, se déconnecte régulièrement mais marche bien sur mon portable. je ne l'utilise donc que sur ce dernier.


----------

